# Are front skids needed on the new HSS Tracked ?machines



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

Is there a reason only the wheeled have front and rear skids ? I would think that you would damage the auger if you adjusted the machine to far down to dig in. The skids adjusted to leave the scraper at 1/8" or so would protect that from happening. Is that overkill ?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

For how much the machine costs, get the extra skids. The rear skids wear, and not as easily noticable as side skids . Side skids are more easily seen , and will double your protection.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I always recommend side skids to protect expensive auger housing sides and auger serrations from being damaged.


I'm sure you won't want to see you unit looking like this in the future (extreme case)


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

The Honda OEM poly skid kit tells you to remove the rear skids if installing on tracked models. Having said this I've seen dealers selling tracked models with both installed. I bought a Honda poly side skid kit for my 2 year old HSS724ACTD this season and recently installed them, leaving the rear skids on. I don't see any reason to remove them. They are just extra protection.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

+1 install side skids and protect your machine


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> The Honda OEM poly skid kit tells you to remove the rear skids if installing on tracked models. Having said this I've seen dealers selling tracked models with both installed. I bought a Honda poly side skid kit for my 2 year old HSS724ACTD this season and recently installed them, leaving the rear skids on. I don't see any reason to remove them. They are just extra protection.



Makes sense since the wheeled model has front and rear.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

The Robalan polys are the best on the market. My hss1332 slides better with them up front. The machine takes more of a athletic stance which is less prone to jerking if it hits a bump in the ground.


----------



## relaycruz (Sep 14, 2018)

Install the side skids so they only touch in digging mode. Tilt the bucket forward, install the skids so they touch the ground, then return the bucket to the normal position. You'll notice the front skids will float and only touch when you are in digging mode or when you are on uneven surfaces where they will help the bucket glide over the surface. Rear heavy duty skids will do the bulk of the work as they should.


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

relaycruz said:


> Install the side skids so they only touch in digging mode. Tilt the bucket forward, install the skids so they touch the ground, then return the bucket to the normal position. You'll notice the front skids will float and only touch when you are in digging mode or when you are on uneven surfaces where they will help the bucket glide over the surface. Rear heavy duty skids will do the bulk of the work as they should.



I just spoke to a tech at Honda Power Equip support who seemed very knowledgeable about the skids and essentially said the same thing. Leave the rears on and adjust them so they are just hitting when in normal position.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

They are not "needed", but they are beneficial. I would highly recommend them.


----------

